# antécédent de péricardite



## Giulia2213

Buongiorno, 
Sto cercando di tradurre l'espressione : "un antécédent de péricardite".
"Un antécédent" in medicina indica che la persona ha avuto nella sua vita una malattia, qui una pericardite.
Una pericardite è un'infiammazione della membrana che circonda il cuore, ha cause svariate ma quello che mi aveva detto un cardiologo è che la causa più frequente sotto le nostre latitudini è quella virale. La cura dipende dalla causa, ma per una pericardite virale, la cura si limita al riposo assoluto (lo sforzo aggrava la pericardite) e forti dosi di aspirina. 

Pensavo come traduzione a "un precedente di pericardite", ma un precedente non mi sembra applicarsi alla medicina. Non ne sono sicura però.



Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Anaiss

Direi invece che si adatta bene al caso.
Eventualmente se vuoi essere più completa puoi dire _"un episodio precedente di pericardite"_ (oppure _episodi precedenti, _se non si è trattato di un evento isolato).
un saluto


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie della risposta


----------



## Berlifitzing

I medici adoperano anche (per indicare l'ultimo episodio di una malattia già avuta) "una recidiva di pericardite", o meglio "una pericardite recidivante".
Il "vecchio episodio", invece, potrebbe essere "una pregressa pericardite".


----------



## Anaiss

Berlifitzing said:


> Il "vecchio episodio", invece, potrebbe essere* "una pregressa pericardite"*.


Perfetto per un'anamnesi dettagliata.


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie della vostra risposta. 

Per dare altre precisioni del contesto, la frase esatta era : "Perché questo medico me le ha rotte per un'ora su un precedente di pericardite, guarita da tempo, mentre non ha neanche fatto caso del sospetto di disturbo del comportamento alimentare segnato sulla cartella clinica dell'ospedale in cui vengo curata ? Eppure, tutti e due possono dare complicanze cardiache.... Boh, qualcosa mi scappa...." (il mio personaggio dà una visita medica per la patente)
Quindi qui, "precedente di pericardite" potrebbe andare se capisco bene ?


----------



## Berlifitzing

Giulia2213 said:


> Grazie della vostra risposta.
> 
> Per dare altre precisioni del contesto, la frase esatta era : "Perché questo medico me le ha rotte per un'ora su un precedente di pericardite, guarita da tempo, mentre non ha neanche fatto caso del sospetto di disturbo del comportamento alimentare segnato sulla cartella clinica dell'ospedale in cui vengo curata ? Eppure, tutti e due possono dare complicanze cardiache.... Boh, qualcosa mi scappa...." (il mio personaggio dà una visita medica per la patente)
> Quindi qui, "precedente di pericardite" potrebbe andare se capisco bene ?


 
 In questo caso allora è perfetto "una pregressa pericardite"


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie della risposta


----------

